

A Brief History of the Congolese Space Program - fidotron
http://weirdthings.com/2010/12/a-brief-history-of-the-congolese-space-program/

======
shiggerino
>things went tragically wrong and the rat became the first causality of the
Congolese Space Program.

Maybe they launched it on causal Friday?

[http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=3558](http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=3558)

~~~
ChuckMcM
If you watch the video closely it seems the second stage burn started right
away and the upper stage went tearing past off frame at a high rate of speed.

~~~
dctoedt
> _the upper stage went tearing past off frame at a high rate of speed_

So the upper stage was under high acceleration, with its speed increasing?
</pedantry>

------
knd775
Here's a summary: They tried to make an oversize model rocket once. It blew
up. That was in like 1978. That was their space program.

 _Edit_ This isn't exactly accurate. They actually "launched" a few. This is
how most went, though.

